# New Member - Reflex wiper blades for X-Trail



## Lara (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello everyone!

When I went to my local Canadian Tire to buy Reflex wiper blades (I heard they are great for winter), they do not have any data on the X-Trail, so I do not know which size to buy. I know I could probably measure the ones I have on, but I was wondering if anyone knew which size I should purchase? I do not think I will buy one for the back window though...

Last winter was horrible with the blades that came with the vehicle. So far, my dealer has changed my wipers twice because they are so crappy!

Any information you can give me will be greatly appreciated.  

Lara


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Blades*

HI Lara,

I changed all the blades last year including the back window and do not regret it, they are great. I am ot the office at the moment and do not have the data on this but if I recall it is in the manual.. if not... just measure tham and buy the same size.

Stephen




Lara said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> When I went to my local Canadian Tire to buy Reflex wiper blades (I heard they are great for winter), they do not have any data on the X-Trail, so I do not know which size to buy. I know I could probably measure the ones I have on, but I was wondering if anyone knew which size I should purchase? I do not think I will buy one for the back window though...
> 
> ...


----------



## lakmethemud (Nov 15, 2004)

I clipped the following from a distant thread (sorry to whomever it was) and followed this person's advice with mixed success:

"I purchased a 16 " instead of a 15" for the rear hatch, a 17" and 24"
for the front"

My only problem was the 16" on the back as it was too large, so I stuck with the Nissan one. The 17" and 24" for the front were perfect with a bit of space to spare.

No complaints here.

ltm


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Quality Blades*

Hi Lara and welcome.

Just days after purchasing the X-T, I replaced all 3 blades with Reflex - - reason being - previous good experience with these type of blades.

As I recall, the OEM rear blade is a 15" and the smallest Reflex blade is a 16".
So I used the 16" and it works fine for me.

The driver's side is a 24" (and costs more than a dollar an inch !!) but worth the investment.

My memory suggests that the passenger side is an 18" but I'm not 100% sure on that..........

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Imitation Reflex Wiper Blades*

I wondered how long it would take before there was an "imitator" for the Reflex blades.

Seemed to me that the "Reflex" was exclusive to Canadian Tire - or at least I have not seen them elsewhere.

Well, the wait is over - - Wal Mart is selling a " VIEW Max".....it's "frameless", curved and has the same style of mounting hardware as the Reflex.

BUT, here's the big difference - PRICE !!

They sell ALL sizes for the same price = $14.97 Cdn. :thumbup: 

The one I visited had sizes from 16" (smallest) to 28" (largest).

Remains to be seen how they will perform, but the price is right.

The Reflex retail for more than a dollar an inch :thumbdwn: a 24" costs something like $26.99 + tax.

Bought a set (3) of the VIEW Max and will give them a try (for the Winter). If not up to scratch, I'll replace with the Reflex.

Posted for info. purposes only - no affiliation to Wally Mart  

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

Ahh Wally-world. If you can't beat'em. Undercut 'em!

...no complaints. as long as I get the most bang for my buck.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Installed & Working*



Kungpow said:


> Ahh Wally-world. If you can't beat'em. Undercut 'em!
> 
> ...no complaints. as long as I get the most bang for my buck.


I put them on today and had to drive several hours in the off-and-on rain.....

Seemed to work as well as the higher priced ones (at least in the short term).


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

WHAT are you all talking about ???
I bought a set of Reflex blades because I heard some great things about them on this forum.
Maybe I just got bad set but they just don't work for me. The driver side was leaving about 3" wide streak, passanger side was about same or worse than stock wiper (and those suck, we all know that).
I can see how frameless design might help with snow but I need the mainly for rain.

P.S. and yes, the stock size is 15 an 24


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

mike dockal said:


> WHAT are you all talking about ???
> I bought a set of Reflex blades because I heard some great things about them on this forum.
> Maybe I just got bad set but they just don't work for me. The driver side was leaving about 3" wide streak, passanger side was about same or worse than stock wiper (and those suck, we all know that).
> I can see how frameless design might help with snow but I need the mainly for rain.
> ...



I just took mine off and put the dealer ones back on - they were making a racket against the glass, thought it might be the rain-x, but so far the dealer ones are less noisy...


----------



## X-Trail_NL (Nov 16, 2005)

Just bought a set this past weekend. Bought it 100% due to the recommendations from this site, as when I look at them I find it hard to believe they will survive our winters. The automotive guy at Canadian Tire tried to encourage me not to buy them for winter, some reports of them falling apart. Will post again once the weather gets bad.




Lara said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> When I went to my local Canadian Tire to buy Reflex wiper blades (I heard they are great for winter), they do not have any data on the X-Trail, so I do not know which size to buy. I know I could probably measure the ones I have on, but I was wondering if anyone knew which size I should purchase? I do not think I will buy one for the back window though...
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Reflex*

HI,

As soon as The Reflex blades hit the market I purchased them as did my Boss (Friend) for his X-Trail. We replaced all the blades. Both os us used them through Montreal's last winter and loved them, no problems like other blades we had. I still have them on and they still are great. Do I recommend them, Extremely to everyone... they work... but I also treatedall my glass, lights (Front and Back), side marker, mirrors with RAIN-X treatement and add their additive to the windshield fluid all year, nothing sticks!

Stephen


----------



## X-Trail_NL (Nov 16, 2005)

I have the Rain-X Windshield Wash, maybe I should treat them separately with Rain-X as well. We get so much ice here in the winter, I am looking for anything to help, I just hate having to get out and beat the ice off my new car  



SCHESBH said:


> HI,
> 
> As soon as The Reflex blades hit the market I purchased them as did my Boss (Friend) for his X-Trail. We replaced all the blades. Both os us used them through Montreal's last winter and loved them, no problems like other blades we had. I still have them on and they still are great. Do I recommend them, Extremely to everyone... they work... but I also treatedall my glass, lights (Front and Back), side marker, mirrors with RAIN-X treatement and add their additive to the windshield fluid all year, nothing sticks!
> 
> Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rain-X*

Rain-X wash is great.. I use it to the summer and now winter formula.. but I also use the window treatment seperately and found this to make a huge difference.

Stephen





X-Trail_NL said:


> I have the Rain-X Windshield Wash, maybe I should treat them separately with Rain-X as well. We get so much ice here in the winter, I am looking for anything to help, I just hate having to get out and beat the ice off my new car


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Well.. time to replace...*

So here I am driving into work this morning at 7:15am... and of course my Driver side Reflex wiper Blade decides to fall apart!!! ..also after the one year warranty.... sigh... so it lasted me just over 13 months... I know your supposed to change a wiper blade every six months.... according to the pros... well then I guess I got twice the useage.. so off to Canuckian Tire to get three new blades....sigh

Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*UPDATE ON WALLY MART BLADES*



Canada's Far East said:


> I put them on today and had to drive several hours in the off-and-on rain.....
> 
> Seemed to work as well as the higher priced ones (at least in the short term).


Used these blades for less than 2 months in the rain and they worked fine.

Recently we had some weather here, small amount of snow which prompted the municipal folks to lay down some salt - which turns the snow to "slush" and makes a heck of a mess on your vehicle, especially the windshield.

The Wally Mart "imitation" blades did not perform well at all - lots of streaks, especially on the passenger side. The rear blade wasn't much better.

Off they came and reinstalled my "Reflex". Weather has stayed cold so the road salting continues. The genuine Reflex blades have performed flawlessly.

Guess the old adage "you get what you pay for" is true.

This has been my experience. Perhaps others have had better luck....

Cheers & Happy New Year to all = Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Follow up...*

Well back from Canuckian Tire.... Man are these blades expensive!! But I swear by them.... I looked closer at the ones I replaced and the one that seperated must have been from when I pulled them when we had teh ice storm and they were a little coated... BUT i checked them against the new ones and the wear is noticeable and now I understand why they should be replaced regularly. The new ones of course are much better...

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*New Reflex Design*

Hey!

My Boss/Friend who also has an X-Trail went out to lunch with me today and he mentioned that he picked up replacement blades for himself. He showed me the Reflex Blades.. They Changed them and designed them much better than the old ones!!! Damn I am pissed I just replaced mine.... sigh anyways... the rubber is no longer glued on, its a new design.

Stephen


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I just bought a set yesterday. They are different and look tougher. I had these on my VW and loved them. I'm sure I'll be just as pleased with them on the X!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Price Change ??*



SCHESBH said:


> Hey!
> 
> My Boss/Friend who also has an X-Trail went out to lunch with me today and he mentioned that he picked up replacement blades for himself. He showed me the Reflex Blades.. They Changed them and designed them much better than the old ones!!! Damn I am pissed I just replaced mine.... sigh anyways... the rubber is no longer glued on, its a new design.
> 
> Stephen


So, a good thing gets even better :thumbup: 

Did they jack the price ??


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

If you do a search you'll find mixed reviews for the Reflex blades. I'm way too cheap to buy them on the 50-50 chance they'll be better than stock, but also perhaps much worse. I've had really good luck with Pylon winter blades. They're dirt cheap, effective and durable.
As for length, it's not critical. I went an inch oversize last winter with my driver's side blade, and it worked OK. This winter I saved a buck and went an inch undersize. It works even better.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

For anyone who is interested, Canadian Tire has the reflex wipers on this week, buy two and get a mail in rebate for the lowest price one. good deal.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

I went to Canadian tire to take advantage of that sale on Reflex wiper blades but they only have the size for the drivers side and not the passenger side (well thats what it said in the book they had there. 24" for driver and a blank for passenger). Did anyone find a sizing for the passenger window for the reflex blade?


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Go to the next larger size. It is only one inch longer. The wipers still fit and move properly, plus you get a bit extra of your windshield clean.
I moved away from the Reflex wipers on y last set, but now I'm back. They clean much better and last much longer.





Waxen said:


> I went to Canadian tire to take advantage of that sale on Reflex wiper blades but they only have the size for the drivers side and not the passenger side (well thats what it said in the book they had there. 24" for driver and a blank for passenger). Did anyone find a sizing for the passenger window for the reflex blade?


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

Larger really? So a 25"? I was reading some previous posts and some people have said 17" for the passenger. THats a big difference from 17" to 25".


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

I just measured the stock wiper blades on my Bonavista. The drivers side is 24" and the passenger is 15". Why is that some posts mention the passenger side Reflex blades bought at 17" or 18" or 25"?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Size Matters ?*



Waxen said:


> I just measured the stock wiper blades on my Bonavista. The drivers side is 24" and the passenger is 15". Why is that some posts mention the passenger side Reflex blades bought at 17" or 18" or 25"?


I can tell you for sure that the Reflex blades do not come in 15"...
Not sure about the 16"  

There is no problem in going up 1" in size....

I was running Reflex blades all around (including rear) and there were no size issues.

Cheers = Roger

P.S. I've had a love/hate relationship with the Reflex blades - they've been on - they've been off - I have a brand new set in the shed which I may put on tomorrow...I'll recheck the size and post back...


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

Roger - what sizes of Reflex blades do you have on your Bonavista?


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

On my SE, I went with the 24" on the drivers side and 17" on the passenger side. Everything works fine.
Like Roger, I have had a love/hate relationship with these wipers. After my last set of non-Refelex wipers, I am back to love.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Waxen said:


> Roger - what sizes of Reflex blades do you have on your Bonavista?


I noticed in an earlier post that you measured your's at 24" left front & 15" right front - - you did not mention the rear  

I have my OEMs (less than 100 kms.) in the shed. I just measured them again and the 3 sizes are 24"/17" & 15".

My understanding is that the 24" is for the left front - the 17" (not 15") is for the right front and the 15" is for the rear :crazy: 

In any event, I don't always stick with the stock sizes...if you carefully measure the left front, it's more like 23" than 24"...my experience is that a blade this long will not perform as well as one that is somewhat or slightly smaller...

For that reason, I use a 22" blade on the left front and a 16" on the right front. The clearing path is quite adequate. Additionally, the smaller the blade (Reflex) the smaller the price - they are expensive enough as it is - at least a dollar an inch  

The rear wiper is a different story - I find that there is insufficient tension on this arm/blade and it is more effective in the winter when it has some "substance" to move..in the summer (rain) it's ok but.....I use a 16" on the rear when I use the reflex - cause they don't come in 15".

I just put the reflex back on - love relationship is in season - same as XtrailRookie.

I now have the "new" type of Reflex blade - the one with the wider "wind" arm, which should improve it's tension/pressure on the glass - we'll see.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Roger. No I didn't measure the back as I wasn't going to buy a blade for it but now i'm going to. Yes when I measured the fronts it came out to 23.5" for driver and 15" for passenger. I bought a 24" for the driver side and will buy either a 16" or 17" for the passenger and try it out and see how they work out. From everyone's comments seems like a good blade. Glad CDN tire has them on sale as they are quite expensive.


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

The only frameless replacement windshield wipers I could find in the USA are the 'Trico Neoform Beam Blades'. I'm afraid to go larger than the 15" passenger side OE blade but the Neoforms come in 14" and you can't tell the difference in size. They also come in the 24" for the drivers side. Got them online along with a matching 17" for the rear. Super quiet and really wipe the glass clean.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

you can get frameless Rainx blades at Target and Meijer.


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

mgfiest said:


> you can get frameless Rainx blades at Target and Meijer.


The problem is that Rain-X doesn't make a 14"...their smallest is 16" and I didn't want to go larger than the original OE wipers. The Neoform comes in 14"

:givebeer:


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I beg to differ.... I have found 14" at target


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

mgfiest said:


> I beg to differ.... I have found 14" at target


Even the Rain-X Application Guide says its not available: Rain-X® Wiper Blade Selector Guide (scroll to bottom)

Just to be clear, we're talking about the FRAMELESS, i.e. Rain-X Latitude wipers...NOT the old-school, framed wipers. Trust me, I've looked.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

ok.. i double checked... the 14 is a ViewMax from Walmart... the others are Rain-x... I thought I bought all 3 blades as Rain-x.. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

I replaced my stock with the ones from costco (Canada)


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ve upgraded mines too,but went the maximum i could go. 
Lately on passenger side is 16",elsewhere can t remember,but i think
i went 2" bigger. Passenger view is crappy with oem size.:givebeer:


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Just installed the following standard RainX from Walmart, not the frameless design.

Driver - 24"
Passenger - 17"
Rear Window - 16" (15 is all that you need.)

Didn't realize how bad my OEM wipers were. The difference is night and day.


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

gpieon said:


> Didn't realize how bad my OEM wipers were. The difference is night and day.


I hear you...its a great example of not knowing what you don't know - LOL!! The "A-B Comparison" between old and new is quite drastic. I just wish the new ones would last longer than 6-12 months but that darn summer sun just dries them up and winter tears them up!

:waving:


----------

